# Shark Fishing Sat 7/3



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello Fellow PFF Members! I shark fish quite a bit and have the right tackle, but have only managed to beach one small, 4' blacktip in 3 years of trying. I have a kayak this year and yak my baits out about 100 yards. Tried the surf and SR Sound.

I want to try again tomorrow night, (Sat 7/3) perhaps near Chickenbone. My wife, son and my wife's attractive, S-I-N-G-L-E neighbor and her daughter will be going as well. Is anyone going tomorrow evening/night near there?!?! Would LOVE any tips! I will buy the beer!


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

"my wife's attractive, S-I-N-G-L-E neighbor"
I would join yall, but I have to watch the Brock Lesnar fight tomorrow. How long are yall going to be out.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I m guessing we will get there about 6-7p and fish till 10-12-midnight.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Where is Chickenbone beach at, I can't seem to find it. I am heading out tomorrow around the same time but I don't think I'll be heading any farther east than Navarre.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

If I were you, I would try to get a live stingray. Cut the tail and the ends of each wing off and put on a big weight. A 2-5 lb stingray flopping on the bottom will draw some attention if sharks are in the area. Cut off enought of the wings to keep him from swimming around with your weight. Since you have the kayak, I would also make sure to use a 10 foot or longer leader to keep from getting cut off by bigger sharks.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

AKCoastie said:


> Where is Chickenbone beach at, I can't seem to find it. I am heading out tomorrow around the same time but I don't think I'll be heading any farther east than Navarre.


It's the row of picnic tables on the left, right before you enter Fort Pickens.

Good luck on catching some sharks, been years since I've been shark fishing. I agree to using a long wire leader, ya never know how big it'll be! (In my shark fishing days, they called me "Gulflady Longleader", hehe).


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you DeepSouth! I have always used a 4'-6' leader. Never used stingray before.
AKCOASTIE- Chickenbone is a local term for the gulf beach just before the Ft. Pickens Gate west of the main beach.
I will explain the name if you come out. ;o)


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh ok. Yeah I was planning on hitting of Fort Pickens on the bay side. Hoping to get there around 4ish and catch some fish from around the jetty. If I do catch anything I want to be able to keep them. Don't know if you saw my other report about Pickens last Sun but we hooked into some big twice just never got a hook set. Good luck man if I don't run into you.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I would cross the street and fish the Gulf surf- we hooked a hammerhead there that was 6' from the dorsal to the tail fin. Also got a blacktip that we had to use someone's belt to tail rope him with. We fished bonita cut baits and paddled our baits with an inflatable boat. That's not to say you won't get a shark on the sound side- I like your chances, but with 3 years of trying why not cross the road...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have tried Gulf-side and sound-side. Went Gulf-Side a week or so ago and the moss in the water kept clogging up rod eyes.
I think I am gonna try to get some better baits from the charter captains if they will part with their scraps.
Thanks for all the tips guys! Hope to see you out there!


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

devinsdad said:


> I have tried Gulf-side and sound-side. Went Gulf-Side a week or so ago and the moss in the water kept clogging up rod eyes.
> I think I am gonna try to get some better baits from the charter captains if they will part with their scraps.
> Thanks for all the tips guys! Hope to see you out there!


So you are going gulf side and not bay side right? Do you wanna share number and text if one of us is ha ving any luck? If so shoot me a PM and I'll send you my number. Like I said, we had two bites last week but the current really sucked. Week before that they pulled my buddy and everyone else out of the water at NAS because two six foot or so sharks were swimming in the sallows near the swimmers.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

Just joined on here but what a coincidence I was there last night/this morning til sunrise, but I was over on the bay side. Tried catching some extra bait while two rods were just sitting, nothing but catfish all night just bam bam bam hardhead after hardhead. Did manage to hook up on what looked like a little sand tiger, little bitty guy somehow got unhooked after fighting him for a little while up to the shore. Got a couple other nice bites but nothin to show by sunrise but a fun night. How was the gulf side if anyone was over there?


----------

